# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Sabar Türkleri Kimlerdir

## ceydaaa

asdasdas.jpgSabar Türkleri Kafkaslar Anadoluya gelmişlerdir. En eski ikamet yerleri olan adını bu kavimden alan Sibiryanın batısı gösterilmektedir. Bazıları tarafından Hunların bakiyesi olarak görülen Sabarlar, Ermeni kaynaklarında Hun veya Sabar Hunları, Bizans kaynaklarında ise Sabar olarak isimlendirilmişlerdir. Sabarlar bazen İran ile birleşerek Bizansa karşı savaşıyor ve Anadolu içlerine kadar akınlarda bulunuyordu, bazen de Bizans ile birleşerek İrana karşı savaşıyordu.

M. 5.-6. yüzyıllarda Batı Sibirya ile Kafkasların kuzey bölgesinde mühim tarihî rol oynadığı, çeşitli yabancı kaynaklardaki dağınık bilgilerin yardımı ile tespit edilebilen Türk topluluğu Bizans tarihlerinde Sabar, Sabeir, Sa-ber; Ermeni, Süryanî, İslam kaynaklarında sırasıyla Savır, Sabr, S(a)bir, Sebir vb. olarak adlandırılmaktadır. Sabarlann İslav veya Moğol yahut Fin-Ugor menşeden geldiklerine dair iddialar eskimiş ve bugün onların Türk olduğu gerek taşıdıkları ad, gerek tarihî ve kültürel durumlarıyla anlaşılmıştır. Türlü dillerdeki ses değişmeleri neticesinde farklı şekillerde görülen adlarının esasını teşkil eden ve ancak Türkçe ile açıklanabilen Sabar kelimesi "sab+ar" (=sap-ar=sapmak, fiiline+ar ekinin ilavesiyle. Başka örnekler: Kazar, Bulgar, Kabar vb.)'dan dan meydana gelmiş olup "Sapan, yol değiştiren, başıboş kalan, serbest" manasındadır ve Türklerde ad verme usulüne uygundur. Ayrıca Sabarlara ait şahıs adları da Türkçe'dir: Balak, îlig-er, Bo-arık =Buğ-arık vb.
Sabarların erken tarihleri iyi bilinmiyor. Adlarının gösterdiği gibi, herhangi bir ana kütleden kopmaları bahis konusu ise, onların, asıl yurtları gibi görünen Tanrı Dağlarının batısı - îli nehri sahasında iken Asya büyük Hun imparatorluğuna bağlı topluluklardan biri olmaları icabeder.
Sabarlara ait ilk kesin haber, 461-465 yıllarında Batı Sibirya kavimleri arasındaki büyük kımıldama ve geniş ölçüdeki göç hadiseleri münasebetiyle, Bizans tarihçisi Priskos (5. yüzyıl) tarafından verilmiştir. Daha sonra Prokopios (6. yüzyıl) ve K. Porphyrogennetos(10. yüzyıl)'un eserlerinde de tekrarlanan bu habere göre, doğudan gelen Avar baskısı karşısında Sabarlar yerlerini terk edip batıya yönelmişler, Altaylar-Ural dağları arası düzlüklerde (bugünkü Kazakistan bozkırlarının güney sahası) yaşayan Oğur-Türk boylarını yurtlarından atarak, Tobol ve îçim ırmakları çevresinde yerleşmişlerdir. Geçen asrın sonlarına doğru Batı Sibirya'da Vogullar, Ostiyaklar ve İrtiş Tatarları arasında araştırmalar yapan S. Patkanoffun tesbitlerine göre, Sabarlar bu bölgede yerli halkınkinden çok üstün kültürleri ile yüzyıllarca siiren derin tesirler yapmışlardır: Tobolsk dolaylarında, Ob, Tura ve îrtiş boylarında Sabar, Saber (Tapar), Soper, Savri, Sabrei, Sıbır (Sı-vır) gibi yer ve kale adları yaygındır. Ay-sabar, Kün-sabar gibi şahıs adlarına da rastlanır. Tobolsk ahalisi buranın en eski sakinlerini Sybyr, Syvyr diye anmaktadır. Ayrıca, bu civar halkın masallarında ve kahramanlık hikayelerinde Sabarlar geniş yer tutar. Sabarları kendi büyükleri olarak kabul eden Os-tiyaklar yanında, Vogulların da, sonraları tabiiyetine girdikleri Ruslara "Sa-per" adını vermiş olmaları, halk nazarında eski Sabarların üstün durumlarını ortaya koyar. Aynı sahada kurulduğu bilinen Sibir Hanlığı(16. asır)'nın da başkenti Sibir adını taşıyordu. Bu kelime zamanla çok geniş bir coğrafyayı ifade etmiştir (Sibirya). Rusların önce Sibir (İsker) şehrini ele geçirerek bölgeye verdikleri bu ad, Rus harekatı doğuya ilerledikçe daha geniş sahaları göstermiş böylece Sabar Türklerinin hatırası günümüze kadar yaşamağa devam etmiştir

----------

